# Mean Honey/Sunset Dwarfs



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

I picked up three Honey Sunset Dwarf Gourami two weeks ago. 
I figured the three of them in a planted 10 gallon would be great. 
After three days one started nipping the others. so I moved him to a betta tank. I know its not the best, but I dont have anywhere else right now. 
things seemed well and now one of the others is starting to bully the smaller one. Anyone out there ever own any of these? anyone have any ideas what might help (besides a bigger tank)


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Keep them separate. The dwarf gouramis can be pretty belligerent with each other. There are exceptions, but they're few and far between, and especially in a 10g tank you can't expect them to play nice with each other.


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks Scuff. I cant get them to play nice in a 30 either. I have been doing that. getting tired of setting up 1 gallon tanks.


----------

